# New Toy Ford 1910 4x4 tractor with loader



## bohawg1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well i think i got a good deal on a tractor. THis guy had a 1910 4x4 tractor with loader for $4600.00/ well after making two trips to see and taking two older guys thats been around tractors more then me I brought her home for $4200.00. I cant find this tractor anyless then 7 or 8 thousand dollars . This thing also has a inloader. Only thing its got turf tires that arent in the best of shape. Has several plugs in them but they are holding air. The hood is dented some bu really over all seems to be a good one. Brought up two loads of wood to my shed in the bucket and climbed the hill good. Did i go wrong at all??? Anyone else have one and do they like it????


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 11, 2009)

We need pics..


----------



## Shine (Oct 11, 2009)

28.5 hp diesel with front loader. Sounds like a good deal to me. Here is how I haul fire wood with my front end loader.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 11, 2009)

Our 2120 4x4 has been a really good loader tractor ............I like the 4 cylinder diesel ........





.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like you got a steal on that tractor. 4200 Is cheap I wish I could find a deal like that.

PER A.S. RULES WHERE ARE THE PICS:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Ultra....when did you get that? 

Nice logging tractor with that little gizmo on the 3pt.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 11, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Ultra....when did you get that?
> 
> Nice logging tractor with that little gizmo on the 3pt.



1996 we bought it new .........






.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to run a 2120 at the campground I worked at. That tractor was a beast for its size. New owners came in and traded "up" for some newer New Holland. Made me really appreciate the ford even more, the NH blows.


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ill see if can get you some pics tomorrow. So far havent found anything wrong with it. Changed the oil and thats about it for now. Guy said you might want too. He said he got it for his tree service company but after he bought it they got a skidder or something so he decided to put up for sale. Said he was taking a loss for it but he needed it to go . Looks to be a good machine. I need to get my daughters camera to take pics. Thanks


----------



## John D (Oct 11, 2009)

bohawg1 said:


> Ill see if can get you some pics tomorrow. So far havent found anything wrong with it. Changed the oil and thats about it for now. Guy said you might want too. He said he got it for his tree service company but after he bought it they got a skidder or something so he decided to put up for sale. Said he was taking a loss for it but he needed it to go . Looks to be a good machine. I need to get my daughters camera to take pics. Thanks




I have a Ford 1910 at work.We've had it 22 yrs now,It is a great tractor,I think you stole it. The things you need to watch on the 1910 are, water in the hydro fluid,it is sits outside,they are known to get water in the fluid.Also since it has a loader,keep an eye on the engine block-to front frame bolts,Keep them tight! If they back off,they will strip the threads in the engine block,this isnt good.This is an aiisue with a lot of tractors,not just the 1910.Biggest things i dont like on it are its a pain to get on and off,its tight,and you really need to preheat the engine a while on the cold start,even in the summer.Hydraulic flow,and pressure are barely adequete as well.Its built pretty well though,and should perform good for you.

04ultra,very nice 2120,but you are seriously overloading the trailer you have it on,only 5 lugs wheels! 7000-7700 GVW at the most.My 1910 weighs 5400 with loader,and loaded tires,your 2120 has to be a lot heavier than that.I tow the 1910 on a 9900 GVWR and its a perfect match.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 12, 2009)

John D said:


> I have a Ford 1910 at work.We've had it 22 yrs now,It is a great tractor,I think you stole it. The things you need to watch on the 1910 are, water in the hydro fluid,it is sits outside,they are known to get water in the fluid.Also since it has a loader,keep an eye on the engine block-to front frame bolts,Keep them tight! If they back off,they will strip the threads in the engine block,this isnt good.This is an aiisue with a lot of tractors,not just the 1910.Biggest things i dont like on it are its a pain to get on and off,its tight,and you really need to preheat the engine a while on the cold start,even in the summer.Hydraulic flow,and pressure are barely adequete as well.Its built pretty well though,and should perform good for you.
> 
> 04ultra,very nice 2120,but you are seriously overloading the trailer you have it on,only 5 lugs wheels! 7000-7700 GVW at the most.My 1910 weighs 5400 with loader,and loaded tires,your 2120 has to be a lot heavier than that.I tow the 1910 on a 9900 GVWR and its a perfect match.



Normally It rides on a heavy trailer ........Only had to pull it about a mile and other one was being used ........Not sure of the weight .......





.


----------



## STANG302 (Oct 12, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Normally It rides on a heavy trailer ........Only had to pull it about a mile and other one was being used ........Not sure of the weight .......
> .



Tractor data lists weight of the 2120 at 4500lbs so add the loader and skider and I think he'd be cutting it close with a 7K lb trailer.

The 1910 is listed at 3K lbs so with loader it shouldn't weight more than 4500 lbs. I would get some ag tires on it though.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 12, 2009)

yes that's a helluva deal! nice snag!!! take care of it and enjoy and remember it's not a toy , it's a tool (makes work easier and increases productivity).... atleast that's what I tell my wife


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Oct 12, 2009)

headleyj said:


> yes that's a helluva deal! nice snag!!! take care of it and enjoy and remember it's not a toy , it's a tool (makes work easier and increases productivity).... atleast that's what I tell my wife






I have been trying this one for years!



:agree2:


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 13, 2009)

i promise you guys i will get you a pic., moved around more dirt today and then i took my rabbit dogs out... Busy. I did notice when i was going down the road really fast , in 4th gear going over to my fatherinlaw that it would pop out of gear, i think 4th gear. Not sure if that was just from bouncing alittle bit or what. Didnt have that problem only when i was running fast, Did that twice , once on the way over and once on the way back.. Other then that im really pleased with the Tractor......


----------



## Blazin (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice score on the little ford!! I've been lookin for a similar one myself, but have'nt seen any for less than $8-$9k!!


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes thats the same price i was coming up with when i would see them on ebay and other places. I couldnt believe when i say it in our local bulletin board for that price. Well i have moved alot of dirty so far and moved some wood and it seems to be doing great. I was kinda worried cause i thought for that price got to be something wrong. I have kept a eye on the antifreeze and oil and everything looks good. So maybe god has blessed me, well i know he has. LIke i said only thing i noticed is when i was heading down the road i popped out of gear twice in fourth gear. Anyone know why? or is there a adjumstment ?? Yes the dash instruments have been replaces some, i have no tach but hoping to bid on one on ebay. The fuel gauge doesnt work either but little things like that i can replace. I have only temp. guage and my mind has left me but one other guage... Glow plugs work good. IT will lift dirt full bucket but if you get to big of a bite , it will not lift. Im use to using my father inlaws which is like a 50 hp . U usually have to ref the engine up good to lift but im learning and im very happy with this machine... Thanks and i promise i hope today i will get some pics. OH by the way i never mentioned that it has shelter across the top...


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice 2120.....

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/1418544775.html


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 17, 2009)

They sure want your left nut for any compact tractor.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 17, 2009)

headleyj said:


> yes that's a helluva deal! nice snag!!! take care of it and enjoy and remember it's not a toy , it's a tool (makes work easier and increases productivity).... atleast that's what I tell my wife




That was my first thought too. Tools, not toys.


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 17, 2009)

*yep CUTs bring a premium.*

If a guy was mainly looking for one to use on the farm. He would be way better off buying a 100 horse tractor.. For the same money/./
I have a 31 horse 4x4 it is handy with the loader and all.. But for dragging logs my dozer is more nimble and a whole lot safer. But The dozer is a pain to cross the asphalt roads ... In the winter I drive across.. in the summer I have to block traffic and lay down lumber. It sucks owning on three sides of the road at times.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 17, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> They sure want your left nut for any compact tractor.



That's why I just said "nice". haha CUT are expensive new and never seem to drop much when used.


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well i went out to take pics of this tractor finally got my daughters camera. Went out to start it and the battery was dead. I thought great now i got to buy one, Looked at the batter said 3 year free replacement for walmart and called them and they said didnt have to have reciept. Wow 75.00 battery brand new, cant believe it. Bad news we havent seen my daughters camera since. Im in trouble. we have looked everywhere , but only thing i rememberd was going out there and it wouldnt start. Cant seem to remember anything about the camera other then my wife giving it to me. So thats the latest... if i do find it ill get you a pic soon... got love it,, kept from spending 75 and maybe lost 150.00 dollar camera. IM sure its here somewhere


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 17, 2009)

You need the "Clapper"


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well found my first problem with this tractor, I told you i had to change out the battery and luckily it had a free replacement battery on it, Went and put the new one on after charging it up some and next day it was dead. I hate electrical problems. Looks like hes done some work under the dash and couple other places. What would draw the battery down?? would it be a wire that is touching something and grounding it out??? Well i wondered why the positive side was loose i would say that he just took the positive side off everytime he parked it.. Well hoping to try to figure this out this week. Charging the battery up now and hope it comes back up. It was a brand new battery.. Any other ideas????


----------



## Beefie (Oct 18, 2009)

I would go over to the tractorbynet. website and check in under there ford section. They are to tractors what AS is for wood cutting. If the previous owner was into it before I would find a owners manual that has a wiring diagram in it . Or put in a secondary cut off switch to the battery.

Beefie


----------



## John D (Oct 18, 2009)

Make sure its charging first..put a $20.00 disconnect switch on it,if its got a draw,its not a big deal with an old tractor.


----------



## mickeyd (Oct 18, 2009)

Shine said:


> 28.5 hp diesel with front loader. Sounds like a good deal to me. Here is how I haul fire wood with my front end loader.



does the steal your face help ?


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Oct 18, 2009)

Look at the rear wheels. There was a recall several years ago on them. If the wheel is flat around the lugs they need replaced. If they are domed around the lugs they have been replaced. The entire center portion of the wheel will crack around the lugs and break off.


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Welll good news found the camera. So look for pics tonight or tomorrow. Yes if i dont find something thats grounded ill just put in a switch that kills it going to the battery. THats not a big deal... One more good question, im alittle confused on the gearing. The shifter on the column could some send me a pic of the sticker that shows the gearing. i have the 1910 ford. Also can someone tell me if the front loader on these tractors be able to pull the front of the tractor off the ground?? THanks


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*pics of my 1910 ford 4x4 1986*

First time posting pics on here so hoping they turn out. Love the new tractor so far. Couple little things i need to do but for $4200.00 you cant beat it.. ok now ive got a problem, how do i make the pictures smaller , says my pics are bigger then 300 meg ,,,, can you make the pics smaller after the have been taken?? well looks like it will maybe be another day


----------



## John D (Oct 18, 2009)

On the shifter, down and forward is 1st,down and back is 3rd.Up and forward is 2nd.Up back is R.I rarely use 2nd on the column.The loader should be able to lift the front wheels if you drop it all the way down,and curl the bucket down while revving it up.As you'll find the hydraulics arent the best on the 1910,the pumps are small,and weak.Its just the nature of the beast.


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ill try doing that to see if i can lift up the front of the tractor. Hey thanks for the input ont he shift . The sticker is not there so i had no clue except what the guy told me really fast. Ok ive had the buck pointing down before to scrap back some dirt but couldnt get the front in to lift so i wasnt sure. There is some hoses that look kinda bad, He replaced a couple of them himself. They are not leaking but i should replace them at some point. What would be be the problem if i cant get the front in to lift. Is there a fix? I filled the buck up full with sand it lifted it while reving the engine , But just figured after watching my father inlaw do that to his tractor at times while backing up and spreading dirt that maybe this one couldnt do it. I could curl int and go back and i spread the dirt fine but couldnt get the front wheels off the ground. Well thanks for writing back, Im new to the tractor scene and really enjoying this tractor


----------



## John D (Oct 19, 2009)

To lift the front end,you need to drop the bucket all the way down,flat,then curl it downward and the front tires should pop right up.Thats how i fix front flats on mine,instant front end jack.....Remember back when the 1910 was built not much emphasis was put on hydraulic pump flow,and pressure like today.It is a small single stage pump,where as the 1920 eries and onward use a 2 stage pump with much higher GPM.Just service the hydro system,new filter and fluid,and possibly a pressure check to see that your getting full rated pressure.Remember what I said about water in the fluid,1910s are famous for it,its recommended they are stored indoors or covered with a tarp to keep the rain out.The good part about the small single stage hydro pump is it robs very little power,youll find the 1910 is great on fuel.I can mow with mine for 15-20 hrs on one tank pulling a 15ft gang mower at 1800rpm in 4th low.I can cut about 50 acres of golf course rough,and fields,with trees bunkers,and hills on that small aount of fuel.


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 19, 2009)

*1986 ford 1910 4x4 tractor*

Hey do you have the filters for this 1910? ive been looking up what the filters would be for the deisel filter , hydraulic filter , and what kind of hydraulic fluid do i need to put into it. What weight of oil? Ive replaced the engine oil but need to change out the hydraulics cause its alittle milky looking.. So if anyone knows i would sure appreciate it..


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey hoping to get some answers back on my 1910 ford tractor. Couple things went wrong , kinda i think both are fixable. First i did what you told me i rotated the bucket and it pucked up the front tires off the ground. ONly thing while it was sittingt there it was slowly moving down. Very slowly but it was moving. Second i need a manual or something so i can see what the shifter on the column what is consist off and what i need for it. Something broke on the handle which made it shump out of alignment in the transmission. That part i think i got figured out but did loose to spings into the transmission, Planning on fishing them out with a magnet. Anyone know what parts are on the shift >>???????


----------



## bohawg1 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Finally pictures*



bohawg1 said:


> Well i think i got a good deal on a tractor. THis guy had a 1910 4x4 tractor with loader for $4600.00/ well after making two trips to see and taking two older guys thats been around tractors more then me I brought her home for $4200.00. I cant find this tractor anyless then 7 or 8 thousand dollars . This thing also has a inloader. Only thing its got turf tires that arent in the best of shape. Has several plugs in them but they are holding air. The hood is dented some bu really over all seems to be a good one. Brought up two loads of wood to my shed in the bucket and climbed the hill good. Did i go wrong at all??? Anyone else have one and do they like it????



Ok here is my pics of the tractor that i got for $4200.00 Ford 1910 4x4 with bucket and cover


----------



## fishercat (Oct 22, 2009)

*those Ford tractors are excellent.*



04ultra said:


> Our 2120 4x4 has been a really good loader tractor ............I like the 4 cylinder diesel ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



biggest problem i ever saw was never any used for sale.most owners will not sell them.


----------



## war-wagon (Oct 23, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Our 2120 4x4 has been a really good loader tractor ............I like the 4 cylinder diesel ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey that's a real nice set up with the winch..............i think i just messed myself. hahahaha


----------

